# Tobacco Industry Revenue's?



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey all.

I'm writing a business proposal and I was trying to gather some statistics of the annual revenue of the tobacco industry. Anyone have any ideas as to where I could find such statistics?

Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stock reports is a good place to start then go to annual reports.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Stock reports is a good place to start then go to annual reports.


I was wondering that. Is there one collective stock to show the value of Tobacco though?

I was looking here.

Global 500 2009: Industry: - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.com

With those 4 major companies, it would seem Tobacco is at least a $100,000,000,000.00 a year industry (100 billion).


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Its a lot more than 1Billion. That is just a few of the companies - the industry is huge. As for where you can look it up to back up your paper, just go talk to your local bank - find an investment officer and tell him what your doing. He'll help you out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I was wondering that. Is there one collective stock to show the value of Tobacco though?
> 
> I was looking here.
> 
> ...


Been out of individual stock for a long time so I don't know. If you are using a generalization of the big four I suppose that would work. I would wait for a bigger brain than mine to be sure.

You could easily look them up individually and figure it that way as a checking measure. They are huge why else would they be at our throats all the time. as if they really want us to quit. LOL

Must be some business plan.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Been out of individual stock for a long time so I don't know. If you are using a generalization of the big four I suppose that would work. I would wait for a bigger brain than mine to be sure.
> 
> You could easily look them up individually and figure it that way as a checking measure. They are huge why else would they be at our throats all the time. as if they really want us to quit. LOL
> 
> Must be some business plan.


Hehe. Just trying to get a general idea of how much revenue the tobacco industry produces internationally. I can't find any sources that say though. Hmmm...


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Hehe. Just trying to get a general idea of how much revenue the tobacco industry produces internationally. I can't find any sources that say though. Hmmm...


Are there any tobacco retainers associations?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Hehe. Just trying to get a general idea of how much revenue the tobacco industry produces internationally. I can't find any sources that say though. Hmmm...


I would guess 100's of billions or a trillion or a shitload, similar to Ron's stash in cigars


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cory, try this out for size brother...

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-mssp/tobacco.pdf

http://org.elon.edu/ipe/simms.pdf

Tobacco Industry Research in the US by IBISWorld

3. "More Money Than God": Industry Wealth: International Development Research Centre

Tobacco Control Factsheets - The Economics of Tobacco Policy

hope these links can help you out just a little....good luck with your endeavor Cory...

- D


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Hehe. Just trying to get a general idea of how much revenue the tobacco industry produces internationally. I can't find any sources that say though. Hmmm...


I would guess 100's of billions or a trillion or a shitload, similar to Ron's stash in cigars 

:behindsofa:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Cory, try this out for size brother...
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-mssp/tobacco.pdf
> 
> ...


THe third link (ibisworld) gives some good numbers. But I don't know if that is international or United States only. It says for revenue in 2009 1,542,900,000,000.00. hmm


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*$1,542,900,000,000.00* just think........... we all put in towards that amazing number~


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> *$1,542,900,000,000.00* just think........... we all put in towards that amazing number~


I wish I didn't buy 1 of the cigars I bought in 09 so it wasn't such an even number!

Haha.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Most of that has to be cigarrette tabacco though, i wonder how much the Cigar industry pulls in. I'm sure it's a tiny percentage compared to cigarettes and chew.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Most of that has to be cigarrette tabacco though, i wonder how much the Cigar industry pulls in. I'm sure it's a tiny percentage compared to cigarettes and chew.


That 1.5 trillion dollar came from IBIS, where their pie chart shows Cigars at around 3% of the tobacco profits.

I have no idea how accurate those statistics are though. They want you to pay for a membership to see more stats.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I still cannot find any resources with information on this.


----------

